# Can anyone help me?



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry, I'm new to all this.

We're having ICIS in IVF Wales in June/July and the doctor told us that we won't being down regulating but would take a suppressant or something like that. 

What does this mean? Should have asked at the time but we were a bit nervous and not thinking straight .

Can anyone help?

Ffydd


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi and welcome

sorry unable to help with your question as i have always down regulated but i;m sure someone will be along soon to answer your question.
you will find everyone very friendly and helpful and full of knowledge.

good luck with your tx.

queenie x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ffydd and welcome.

Will you be doing a short protocol?  If so, you don't down regulate as such, they sometimes give the oral contraceptive pill to suppress your ovaries prior to treatment.  This can also help syncronise your follicles and give a more even growth.  This has to be started at the beginning of your cycle before your treatment, at the time you would normally take an OCP.

With a long protocol you are given Suprecur to down regulate for 2-3 weeks prior to starting follicle stimulation.

Do you have a treatment schedule date planned?

Hope this helps.


Andrea x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I'm already finding the support helpful.

Andrea, I think I might be doing the short version then, I have to take tablets to make me have a period 11th June, then I'm having a scan and then I start stimulation injections, she mentioned a suppressor, but I can't remember at what point I need to do this. EC is then due the week of 6th July. 

Not sure whether to have one or two put back either. Any advice anyone?

Ffydd x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ffydd,

It may be another drug then if you're having to take something to have a period, is it Northesterone?  I've taken that to delay my period and when you stop it you have a withdrawal bleed. 

Maybe someone will come along who is more familiar with your situation.

And x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

The tablets are Northesterone, if that helps.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ffydd,

I think it may be the short antagonist protocol that you are referring to, as a FF pointed out to me who couldn't reply to you via her phone    Can anyone guess who I'm talking about?  

It suppresses your ovulation in a different way to Suprecur.  You begin stims around CD2 and introduce the antagonist drug when the lead follicle is around 12mm. 

Sorry I didn't realise this initially, I have done antagonist twice so I should have known  

Again, hope this is of some help and relevant.

Andrea x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Fydd, welcome and good luck.

Andi has given you great info so can't really add to it. Think it was on day 5 that I took the suppressant / antagonist.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya fydd and welcome to the forum

sounds like you will be on the short antagonist protocol

try not to worry about getting mixed up and confused, ivf/icsi is a massive learning curve


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks all,

That's really helpful! This is a really friendly forum!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the antagonist protocol is often used for ladies with PCOS who have high AMH levels

if ever your really unsure you can always give the nurses a call, thats what they are there for hun

a few of the girls on here have used this protocol


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

I am on the short antagonist protocol. They explained everything at my appointment yesterday. Started my injections last night and it was fine. Feel really dizzy today, but think it's probably just the heat. 

They told me yesterday that one of my ovaries is really high up (they can never see it on an internal scan), they said this may mean they can only take eggs from one ovary. Does anyone have any experience of this?

Also, does anyone know when you have to stop drinking? I'm not an alchie honestly, just got a fair few weddings coming up. I'm wondering if I should completely stop now that I'm taking the injections, not long until EC anyway and I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ffydd,

Personally I wouldn't drink during stimms but I guess it depends on what you feel and how much you are drinking, some say if it relaxes you then do it but I guess it's down to you.  

Good luck with your cycle

Andrea x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a very high ovary that can not be view using transvaginal u/s, they have managed to reach it on all of my cycles as it has dropped down with the weight of the follicles, they also pushed your ovary down externally while you are sedated. my last cycle they couldn't aspriate all the follicles from my high ovary though. fingers crossed it will drop down hun if not lets hope your other ovary responds well

i personally would lay off the drink drinking stimms, if dehyrates the body which is not what you want, if you do have a glass of champers as a wedding it will not ruin your cycle just make sure you drink lots of water. i always say never do anything you might regret.

you will be surprise how you get use to no booze


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd good luck with your cycle hope it goes well for you.  as others have said i stayed off the booze during tx.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome ffydd   ive always had a good booze up before tx to make up for the dry spell   hopefully you cant drink for 10 months


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Fydd, like the others have said prob best not to drink during stims a time when it is important to keep hydrated and alcohol will work against that. Although I'm sure a toast wouldn't be a prob. x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks all,

I will stay off the drink then, I don't want to feel like I could have done anything differently, whatever the outcome. Thanks Kara, hopefully it will come down then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whens your first scan hun?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Baseline scan was last Tuesday, the last friday, then Monday and now tomorrow. They've said egg collection will be Monday. Over stimulated a bit so they've said to drink loads of water and eat a high protein diet. 

Can you take painkillers as normal?

I'm a bit nervous now cos they've said I'll be in a bit more pain because there's so many follicles, one ovary is still high too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow hun thats gone quick

you can paracentmol

make sure you drink water then hun and milk and chicken are good for protein


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for monday ffydd       let us know how you get on


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck Ffydd


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck for monday ffydd


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for next week Ffydd - You are only a little way behind me so we can go   together on the 2WW


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the good wishes all. My birthday is tomorrow which will be my drug-free day. Yey!! Think it'll be a quiet one. Good luck Taffy girl. Yeah I know, not looking forward to that bit!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you have a lovely birthday and enjoy a drug free day. Good luck for Monday x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ffydd and good luck for Monday


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday ffydd - enjoy you drug free day 
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happyn birthday ffydd, hope you have a great day.

good luck for ec tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ffydd and lots of luck for the morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy birthday and tons of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

How did it go yesterday ffydd? Hope you got lots of lovely eggs - good luck for the call this morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope its all good news

looking forward to your news


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Thanks for the good wishes, had a lovely quiet birthday . E/C wasn't too bad at all, bit sore today though. 

They got 11 eggs, 10 were injected for ISCI and 7 have fertilised. So a good response, we're really chuffed . 

The embryologist said they've booked us in provisionally for ET Thurs, but if they're all still doing well then, they're going to let them develop into blastocyst stage and transfer them on Saturday . 

Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

7 is real good bet your pleased .. kara will know bout blastocyst


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats great news well done you

blastocyst is basically a day 5 embryo and the chance of success is higher with a blastocyst, clinic often take embryos to blastocyst stage as then they are able to pick the best and most likely embryo to become a baby. I believe 40% of human embryos make blastocyst stage.

Some clinic say the success rate with blastocyst transfer can be as high at 70%

You must be over the moon, well done


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done ffydd - thats great 
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd 7 embies is brill well done you. good luck for transfer


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Ffydd 7 embryos is brilliant.  Good luck for transfer


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

FFydd - just wanted to wish you all the best for ET (whenever it is!)   
Thinking of you
x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just an update, had my transfer today and had two embryos transferred. We were going to have one, but they recommended two because they couldn't guarantee we could freeze any otherwise. Really hoping they look better when they reassess them on Saturday cos with the initial response we were thinking we'd have at least a couple to freeze. Still here's hoping the two on board are sticky ones . Feels so strange thinking of them being inside. I'm trying to keep stress free and calm but keep swapping from being really excited to feeling really scared. 

Any advice for keeping them in? Or surviving the big  ? Lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd congratulations on being pupo.

sending you some baby dust 

sorry no advice to keep you sane on the 2ww i have found that the last week the worst part of the whole tx. just make sure you relax and rest and don't do anything that would you mignt regret 

good luck


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck ffydd cant help much with the 2ww it will drive you mental im afraid  just try and take it easy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ffydd - congratulations on being PUPO and all the best for the 2WW - As others have said time will now start to go very slowly and it will drive you  ...... 

You dont need to worry about keeping them in - they are well and truly in there. Only advice is to just keep yourself as relaxed as possible and try and stay positive..... which is easier said than done. 

 Lots of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd

well done on transfer, thats great news

im not gona lie the 2ww is hard and probably the hardest part of this rollercoaster ride. if you can switch off that will help....pretty impossible i know


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, just to let you know, they called today to say no embryos were suitable for freezing and now will be disgarded. Both of us feeling a bit gutted. Plus I keep having cramps a bit like period pain in my lower back and tummy. Surely this is not good?!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ffydd - sorry to hear you didnt get any frosties -  
We didnt either (this time or last) and it is disappointing when youve been through so much to get to this stage but   you wont need them and that your little embies are snuggling in nicely. 

I dont think the cramps are anything to worry about - lots of people get all sorts of pains and go on to get a BFP. 

Try and relax if you can 
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get any frosties Fydd. Try not to worry about cramping there are such a range of symptoms that are so different for every individual and when you think what your body has endured cramps can be expected


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry you didnt get any frosties ..twinges are cramps are normal so dont worry


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Does the   work out as more than 2 weeks for everyone? It's doing my head in and it hasn't been a week since transfer until tomorrow. Mine works out as 16 days which means I should test on a Saturday, which is a pain because the clinic's shut. Arghh. I'm climbing the walls. Would it be terrible to test on the Friday? I keep getting pain that feels like period pain and running to the toilet every half an hour to check. Nothing yet, but it can't be a good sign, I never have periods normally so it would be such a slap in the face for the first one that turns up on time to be this one. Sorry, really long-winded message, just finding it really hard to stay positive.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its always 16 days they like to torture us lol

the 2ww has to be the hardest part of this treatment

try and stay postive


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

keep positive ffydd, this is def the hardest part of tx. good luck


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sending you positive vibes Fydd, hang in there the 2ww (16 day!!) wait is horrid. Yeah unfortunately it is 16 days for everyone, though don't get why it is for IVF. It is to do with the trigger shot which has got the pregnancy hormone in to leave your system. Now I can understand waiting the 16 days for IUI, but with IVF there already a few days between trigger shot and transfer? 

Anyway lots of luck and baby dust


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ffydd - hope you are doing ok. The 2WW does seem like it will never end. 
 you will have good news this weekend


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

It's so nice to think this Saturday instead of a week Saturday. 5 days sounds so much less than 6. Lol. Time is still going so slow it's practically going backwards though! xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It will soon be here, good luck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Ffydd for Saturday. The 2ww is horrible but twinges and cramps are normal.  Also having no symptoms is normal.  Drives you completely mad.  I had AF type cramps about 5/6 days before OTD and got a BFP (last Aug).  I also tested on 14 days rather than 16 as I couldn't wait but really you should wait as it's more accurate.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not too long now the 2ww has always been the worst part for me ...i hate waiting sends me loopy   !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fyfdd 

how are you?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

A bit miserable to be honest, have really bad cramps and I'm sure it's  . Trying to stay positive but finding it so hard. I have this syndrome which flares up in my shoulder every now and then and it's really playing up at the mo which is sod's law because I can't take my meds.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd

when my first tx worked i had the most awful pains ever! i so hope you get a lovely bfp

will keep my fingers crossed and im sorry your shoulder is playing up


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks, don't know what I would do without this forum. I've got very close friends that know I'm having tx, but they can't really understand. Got to find my PMA. How are things with you atm?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah friends can offer support but only 'fertility friends' can really understand

im good hun, starting stimms today so fingers crossed this time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bet you were so pleased to do stimming jab kara   ffydd hang on in there not long now you really cant tell whats going  to happen i had cramps to


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

I hope it goes well for you this time Kara.      .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks ffydd

babydust to you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ffydd sorry to hear about your shoulder - hope its better soon.
As others have said cramps are not necessarily a bad sign.      
Not long to go now until test day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Loads of luck for testing on Saturday Ffydd. You've done so well & not tested early.
I have a feeling you're going to get a BFP as it seems we are on a roll at the moment after Taffy!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll second that - good luck for testing Ffydd.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Loads of luck Fydd


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks all, can't believe this time tomorrow I'll know x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck huni and i hope tomorrow your dreams come true


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ffydd really hope you have had a bfp


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you are ok Fydd x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for well wishes. Tested Saturday and got a  . Absolutely devastated, really was starting to think I was pregnant. We went away for the weekend to try to clear our heads, which helped a bit. 

How long do you have to wait before you can try again?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh ffydd i am so sorry

they like you to wait for 1 natural cycle before starting again as long as your emotionally ready


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Great that could be six months!! I never have periods. How are you, is it going ok?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you never have periods then just judge it and they could give you something to bleed before you cycle

have you booked a follow up?

im ok, first scan was ok so praying the next one will be


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ffydd - I am so, so sorry hun. Sending big        to you and DH. 

We had a follow up appointment about 6 weeks after our BFN and talked through the options. I was ready to try again straight away but took Janet Evans' advice and waited 6 months (for our NHS freebie!) and found that the "time out" did me the world of good. 

Take care of yourselves x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks both, follow up appointment is 25th August, so not too long. See what they say then I guess. Maybe this will kick start my cycle. They gave me tablets to start the period for this tx, so hopefully they could do that again? We'll see, I just want to try again now, I will try to take their advice though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd deffo listen to their advice

at least its not too long for your follow up


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ffydd.. so sorry to hear your news


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Fydd I am truely sorry  

I know it is easy to say, but taking a couple of months rest will help your body to recover and be on top for your next tx. 25th August will soon be here and a new plan to go with it. 

My cycle was always hugely irregular but I found since my first tx it seemed to kick start my system and sort it out. Well it is either that or the metformin, who knows.

Take some time and take care of each other and remember that we are here for you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ffydd I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN.  Hope you and your DH are taking care of each other


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry ffydd


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ffydd - hope you are doing OK hun


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, doing a bit better, just trying to get on with life.   arrived yesterday so in loads of pain, just hoping my cycle becomes a bit more regular. You doing ok? Any sickness or anything? I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd sorry to hear you had a bfn sending lots of


----------

